
Image super-resolution through deep learning – GitHub - david-gpu
https://github.com/david-gpu/srez
======
david-gpu
Author here -- first time submitting anything to HN. Please let me know if you
have any suggestions.

~~~
methyl
would love to see some non-faces examples

~~~
david-gpu
It's on the way. That particular network was trained with a face dataset.

------
jones1618
Fantastic result!

It would be valuable to see statistics about how well this algorithm does
against the face database itself. De-rez a sample of images from the database,
up-rez them and then find them in the database using face recognition. How
often is the original image identified from the up-rezzed version?

It would also be interesting to see how different the up-rez results are if
the original is cropped differently, shifted, slightly rotated, darkened or
lightened.

------
hatsunearu
Suuuper late to the discussion, but there is a project for anime-style images
and denoising that uses CNNs.

[https://github.com/nagadomi/waifu2x](https://github.com/nagadomi/waifu2x)

------
yummybear
Have you tried using it on surveillance photos (such as police requesting
citizens help). These are often of poor quality.

~~~
david-gpu
I have not done that yet, but that was basically my original motivation. The
main difficulty would be obtaining a good dataset for training, specifically a
dataset where most of the faces are not looking straight ahead at the camera,
and where the camera is located above eye level as would be the case in a
typical security camera.

~~~
toisanji
from movies and classifier that looks through images.

------
zepolen
Holy shit, Enhance is actually possible!

~~~
mungoman2
But only usable if you want to catch the wrong person.

~~~
Senji
Next step: Require photos from multiple angles of all your citizens. Feed into
database.

------
simple10
Impressive! Would be great to see more examples.

------
goldenkey
It would be more impressive to see the variety of features that could be the
image in question. 16 possibilities if I am correct.

~~~
david-gpu
Sorry, I don't understand. What sort of features are you thinking about? And
why only 16 possibilities? There's a nearly infinite number of ways in which
the average of 4x4 pixels can be a particular value.

